# Call sign MTOQ



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

If anyone has a copy or copies of the "Alphabetical List of Call Signs" after 1978 I'd be grateful for a look up on MTOQ, if possibly after few editions after that year.

TKS!
BarryJ


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

See Merdeka 21 thread.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for your trouble - but that was my original thread. I wanted to know the ships which were later renamed after MERDEKA, from 1978 and afterwards.

But thanks again!
BarryJ


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Barry

There is nothing in the 1995 List of Ship Stations. A few MTO...'s but no Q

David
+


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the lookup, David. I'm hoping that there may be a different name but the same callsign in the later 1970s or 1980s, if possible.

TKS OM, 
BarryJ


----------

